# Getting rid of landline?



## coolaboola (29 Oct 2009)

I have a had a landline at home for the past 9 years.  In recent years I switched to UTV Talk.   

However, the truth is that I rarely use the landline at all - I've had several phone bills that were for the line rental only i.e. no call charges at all.  

I have been toying with the idea of getting rid of the landline altogether and just relying on our mobile phones for calls.  (Our broadband is via NTL).   

What should I consider before getting rid of the landline?   Are there likely to be any costs involved (other than any outstanding charges)?    Is there an alternative provider out there that would offer a better deal on landline rental if I wanted to keep the phone (€25+ a month for a phone I rarely use seems like a waste of money)?


----------



## callybags (29 Oct 2009)

I have never had a landline.

The way I se it, the €28 or so every month will get you an awful lot of mobile usage and I think mobile rates are going to fall further.


----------



## hope4711 (29 Oct 2009)

We're looking at this at the moment too but our alarm is causing a problem.  We would have to buy a gsm for the alarm at a cost of about 600 euro if we don't have a landline - currently trying to figure a way around it.


----------



## coolaboola (29 Oct 2009)

That's the way we're thinking, callybags.

Hope4711, thankfully our alarm has eight paws and two barks and no landline connection (100% effective over 7 years ... though I shouldn't speak too soon, touch wood and all that!) so getting rid of landline will not impact.  Hope you manage to find a solution (if all else fails, I can heartly recommend the dog pounds as a source of an effective alternative to the alarm  )


----------



## Deas (29 Oct 2009)

Given that you are with NTL for broadband, if you get rid of land line and need a home phone again, NTL do a good rate with no rental costs and no addiotional line beyond your current cable.  Cheaper than what you have now.  I moved to them with no penalty from Eircom last year.


----------



## bullworth (29 Oct 2009)

Deas said:


> Given that you are with NTL for broadband, if you get rid of land line and need a home phone again, NTL do a good rate with no rental costs and no addiotional line beyond your current cable.  Cheaper than what you have now.  I moved to them with no penalty from Eircom last year.



I'm with NTL and hardly ever use my landline either. With NTL I just pay for the basic TV package as I hardly ever watch TV anyway.
Can anyone say what the cheapest cost of  a landline from NTL on top of my basic package would be ? I'd consider getting broadband from NTL too as its been introduced into my area but it troubles me that I fairly recently paid 80 euro in PC World  for a wireless router for my old 02 DSL modem and it doesnt seem compatible with cable from NTL.


----------



## sean14 (29 Oct 2009)

Hi 
Hope4711, I too have an alarm hooked into the landline when the alarm is triggered i get text messages. I also want to get rid of land line the line rental is a joke. So i have also looked into GSM Diallers the price you quoted 600 seems crazy. I am getting one it costs 215 inclusive of VAT. Its made by europlex. I can give you more details if required


----------



## coolaboola (29 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that suggestion Deas.   For the moment I think we'll wing it with just mobiles (and Skype) and see how we get on.   But good to know there's another option out there.


----------



## MANTO (29 Oct 2009)

We are the same, mobiles only, and also consider what deals you can get, we have 1cent calls / texts to our 3 most frequently used numbers with O2  - so with 2 mobiles we get 6 numbers @ 1cent per minute - on prepay..


----------



## Protocol (2 Nov 2009)

bullworth said:


> Can anyone say what the cheapest cost of a landline from NTL on top of my basic package would be ? I'd consider getting broadband from NTL too as its been introduced into my area but it troubles me that I fairly recently paid 80 euro in PC World for a wireless router for my old 02 DSL modem and it doesnt seem compatible with cable from NTL.


 
5 pm extra for phone rental vs 25 with Eircom.

Yes, I thibk cable modems use different technology to DSL modems.


----------



## bullworth (2 Nov 2009)

Protocol said:


> 5 pm extra for phone rental vs 25 with Eircom.
> 
> Yes, I thibk cable modems use different technology to DSL modems.



5 euro per month sounds good.  It seems like I'd be crazy to stay with Eircom now that I have the NTL option.

Can anyone think of a reason to stay with Eircom ?


----------

